# Sydney - newtown/glebe



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I am going to be working in Sydney for 2 weeks in October. i will be based around Glebe/New Town. It seems an overwhelming task to decide which cafes i should be targeting for coffee and i wondered if anyone knows Sydney and can give me some advice. Last time i was in Sydney was 10 years ago and i bought coffee from George Gregan the rugby players cafe (GG's, it was actually pretty good) so definitely need any advice anyone can offer! if there are super special places in other parts of the city i am happy to do a trip there.

thanks a lot


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Its been a few years since I've lived there, but I spent quite a bit of time up there for work still.

Probably a bit late for you now but here are a few to start with, unfortunately not in Glebe or Newtown:

- Gumption Cafe Strand Arcade off George St Sydney. Gumption is the city outpost of Marrickville roaster Coffee Alchemy

- Single Origin Reservoir St Surry Hills

- Reuben Hills Albion St Surry Hills

- Coffee Alchemy, Addison Rd Marrickville


----------

